# Let's unite to fight back: Post your earnings anonymously so we can prove how little we're making!



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

***Please only do this if you drive for Uberx***

As coverage of these driver protests increases, Uber is consistently claiming that drivers make more money because of increased demand. So, let's find out whether that's true or not with real numbers.

Go to partners.uber.com and copy/paste each page of data into a tab on this spreadsheet. I will calculate the statistics and create a graph that will truly determine whether we are earning more as the rates have been cut.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vnT1-MWyL5YhfiWlu5AVM07Sg2w_q0qOHV_pOaYdHZg/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

You sound like that site that also wants our info for tracking purpose, what was the name again?!?! something like sherpa I believe.

doubt peeps will be sending you their info.


----------



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

uberyft said:


> You sound like that site that also wants our info for tracking purpose, what was the name again?!?! something like sherpa I believe.
> 
> doubt peeps will be sending you their info.


I only want to calculate the actual earnings. They don't have to send me info, just paste it in the sheet


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RealStatistics said:


> ***Please only do this if you drive for Uberx***
> 
> As coverage of these driver protests increases, Uber is consistently claiming that drivers make more money because of increased demand. So, let's find out whether that's true or not with real numbers.
> 
> ...


Uber knows what I'm making, and I know what I'm not making - enough to live on!


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

RealStatistics said:


> ***Please only do this if you drive for Uberx***
> 
> As coverage of these driver protests increases, Uber is consistently claiming that drivers make more money because of increased demand. So, let's find out whether that's true or not with real numbers.
> 
> ...


no thanks


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

RealStatistics said:


> ***Please only do this if you drive for Uberx***
> 
> As coverage of these driver protests increases, Uber is consistently claiming that drivers make more money because of increased demand. So, let's find out whether that's true or not with real numbers.
> 
> ...


I already know how little I am making....don't need a spreadsheet to tell me.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Nah, I'm not making s#!t compared to what I was making when I started! I'm about to wash my hands of this deal!


----------



## Hustler (Nov 27, 2014)

No one forced you to be a miserable driver! You chose that path so stop complaining and if you don't like the pay find another hustle!


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

I am one of the people who has been doing well on the whole, despite the griping of others, I'd estimate (and I feel that I am quite qualified to assess actual depreciation reasonably on the vehicle) that I have been earning around $35-40 / hr by cherrypicking the right 20 hours a week where there's high passenger utilization and/or great surge.

Within the last week or so, I've seen that number slashed (my net) by at least $10. Because it's a holiday week, it's too soon to say that it's significant, but with the material levels of new driver on boarding, I can see the writing on the wall.

This gig is not worth it to me unless I can net at least $20-25 / hr. [net of car costs, uber fees, and the 7.65% self employment differential, but after adding back in the value of the milage deduction tax-wise] (I have higher earning opportunities available elsewhere).


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hustler said:


> No one forced you to be a miserable driver! You chose that path so stop complaining and if you don't like the pay find another hustle!


Why are YOU so pissed that someone feels that they have a reason to complain?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Hustler said:


> No one forced you to be a miserable driver! You chose that path so stop complaining and if you don't like the pay find another hustle!


F/O!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Had (10) rides last night. Thanksgiving Eve, one of Uber's 'busiest nights of the year.'

Hey Uber -- you said we'd be making more MORE after you made the rides practically FREE. (That looks ridiculous even typing it.) It's not working out so well you lying pieces of crap! *I GROSSED $129.78, and that's only because I had one 4.3x Price-Goug ride*. You suck, your CEO sucks, everything 'Uber' has a stench to it!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

It's too bad some bad actors (such as facebook) have tainted the whole concept of data collection forever.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

RealStatistics said:


> ***Please only do this if you drive for Uberx***
> 
> As coverage of these driver protests increases, Uber is consistently claiming that drivers make more money because of increased demand. So, let's find out whether that's true or not with real numbers.
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

"This gig is not worth it to me unless I can net at least $20-25 / hr. [net of car costs, uber fees, and the 7.65% self employment differential, but after adding back in the value of the milage deduction tax-wise] (I have higher earning opportunities available elsewhere).[/QUOTE

Don't you have to include the entire self employment tax of roughly 15% in your calculation? That's what my CPA has me doing at tax time.


----------



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Had (10) rides last night. Thanksgiving Eve, one of Uber's 'busiest nights of the year.'
> 
> Hey Uber -- you said we'd be making more MORE after you made the rides practically FREE. (That looks ridiculous even typing it.) It's not working out so well you lying pieces of crap! *I GROSSED $129.78, and that's only because I had one 4.3x Price-Goug ride*. You suck, your CEO sucks, everything 'Uber' has a stench to it!


I had 8 trips. In a 7 hour shift. On "one of the busiest nights of the year!!" To even get to what Uber advertises as the "Average" income I would need to have that many trips in a 2 hour shift each and every mundane day of the year. How the shit they have the balls to advertise $100,000/yr completely baffles me. I would be embarrassed even stating that.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Neighbourly said:


> I had 8 trips. In a 7 hour shift. On "one of the busiest nights of the year!!" To even get to what Uber advertises as the "Average" income I would need to have that many trips in a 2 hour shift each and every mundane day of the year. How the shit they have the balls to advertise $100,000/yr completely baffles me. I would be embarrassed even stating that.


I hear you. I think my (10) rides were in about (9) hours or so. I guess we're both a little shy of that $90,766/year!  In all fairness, that figure was for the NYC market, and I believe they were able to verify that exactly '0' (Zero!!) drivers are making that much! They don't make half that much, from what I'm reading. I believe most of the drivers there also had to remove their driver's seat and install a toilet/upright bed, so they could multitask in their leased Prius.

No one knows exactly how this will play out, but a few things I know for certain are - people don't like being lied to, they don't like being ripped off, and they don't like being made a fool. All the lies, deceit, and corruption, will eventually come back to bite Uber in the ass! And you can take that to the bank!

(Just not Uber's bank, or they'll steal it.)


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> "This gig is not worth it to me unless I can net at least $20-25 / hr. [net of car costs, uber fees, and the 7.65% self employment differential, but after adding back in the value of the milage deduction tax-wise] (I have higher earning opportunities available elsewhere).[/QUOTE
> 
> Don't you have to include the entire self employment tax of roughly 15% in your calculation? That's what my CPA has me doing at tax time.


No, because if I were an employee, I would still be paying the other side of FICA. It only makes sense to compare the differential, which is around 7.65


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

RealStatistics said:


> create a graph that will truly determine whether we are earning more as the rates have been cut.


I appreciate your concern, but I don't need a graph. Also, I've yet to hear of anyone, ever, in the history of the world, go into their bosses office and ask for a pay cut when they wanted more money! *E-V-E-R!!*

This is only in Uber's greedy, delusional, lying, small-brained, f'd-up world.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

If you believe that drivers earn more, net of operating expenses post rate-cut, I've got some swampland to sell you in Florida.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

LastGenerationHumanDriver said:


> If you believe that drivers earn more, net of operating expenses post rate-cut, I've got some swampland to sell you in Florida.


If that's not to your liking I have some in Death Valley you may be interested in.


----------



## Flint J (Nov 21, 2014)

United #NoTripsAt6 stop complaining take action!

Also I'm taking a stace to not wrongfully profile minaroites! They deserve fair treatment by Uber drivers! I will always stand up for riders and drivers and the integrity of Ridesharring!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Hustler said:


> No one forced you to be a miserable driver! You chose that path so stop complaining and if you don't like the pay find another hustle!


You Uber employees always stand out.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Hustler said:


> No one forced you to be a miserable driver! You chose that path so stop complaining and if you don't like the pay find another hustle!


Weird, you signed up - *TODAY!* Hey Loser, is Travis paying you guys for every pro-Uber, anti-driver post? Been doing any Lyft, *prank-calls-for-dollars*? The last count I saw was like 5,602 or something. What's it up to now? Bet you guys are really proud to be associated with such a fine, upstanding, well-respected outfit.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Hustler said:


> No one forced you to be a miserable driver! You chose that path so stop complaining and if you don't like the pay find another hustle!


You are right, But It is what I am doing right now to try and make ends meet, Uber isn't helping with cutting rates and telling us we were going to make more money? That doesn't make sense at all. I will continue to complain about all the crap Uber comes up with, If you don't like me complaining, then go make your own "happyuberpeople.net" website! Until I am able to locate other opportunities I will complain about this one!

There is so much more I can say to you guys who don't like us complainers, But I won't since some of you are probably Uber Shills and are set here to find out who is complaining and deactivate us.


----------



## juicesack (Nov 18, 2014)

Let me tell you why your idea is so stupid:
1- uber is "NOT" meant to be a business! Uber is just a p2p activity involving a ridership and a car. While other similar p2p things share files or porn or movies or ebooks. So, why do you want to turn this into a "business"?
2- but even if uber "is" a business, it is well liked and accepted because it is "not" like taxi! And yet, your idea im9lies that Uber must be like a taxi company! Why dont you just drive a taxi then?
3- in p2p, if you dont like it or dont wanna share, then just quit and leave it. Or just leech. Simple. Why do you want to regulate this simple rule and govern the unregulated world of p2p?
4- you dont like uber? Easy, start your own start up, no? Uber technology is really basic actually, learn to make an app that and start your own uber ...

Or whatever .. "except" starting to make uber be just "other taxi company".


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> happyuberpeople.net" website!


There is a "Happy Uber Drivers" FB board. But, not unsurprisingly, quite a few drivers were in fact complaining!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> There is a "Happy Uber Drivers" FB board. But, not unsurprisingly, quite a few drivers were in fact complaining!


You won't find me there, I've been doing this a while and am very upset with the treatment! What can we do?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Why are YOU so pissed that someone feels that they have a reason to complain?


 Because it's either Travis or one of his minions trying to discourage us from posting.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Because it's either Travis or one of his minions trying to discourage us from posting.


*DING DING DING Ladies and Gentlemen we have a winner of our Grand Prize today a Uberpeople.net T shirt You sir are the smartest person around, now wait by your phone and a representative will be calling you to get your shirt size and address to send it to, And may we mention it will be Autographed by our Famous and Oh so kind leader Travis!*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

juicesack said:


> 1- uber is "NOT" meant to be a business!


You lost me at that dumbass comment.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> *DING DING DING Ladies and Gentlemen we have a winner of our Grand Prize today a Uberpeople.net T shirt You sir are the smartest person around, now wait by your phone and a representative will be calling you to get your shirt size and address to send it to, And may we mention it will be Autographed by our Famous and Oh so kind leader Travis!*





IbedrivinUX said:


> *DING DING DING Ladies and Gentlemen we have a winner of our Grand Prize today a Uberpeople.net T shirt You sir are the smartest person around, now wait by your phone and a representative will be calling you to get your shirt size and address to send it to, And may we mention it will be Autographed by our Famous and Oh so kind leader Travis!*


* WELL THANK YOU VERY MUCH!! BUT DON'T APPLAUD JUST THROW MONEY!!!*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

juicesack said:


> Let me tell you why your idea is so stupid:
> 1- uber is "NOT" meant to be a business! Uber is just a p2p activity involving a ridership and a car. While other similar p2p things share files or porn or movies or ebooks. So, why do you want to turn this into a "business"?
> 2- but even if uber "is" a business, it is well liked and accepted because it is "not" like taxi! And yet, your idea im9lies that Uber must be like a taxi company! Why dont you just drive a taxi then?
> 3- in p2p, if you dont like it or dont wanna share, then just quit and leave it. Or just leech. Simple. Why do you want to regulate this simple rule and govern the unregulated world of p2p?
> ...


You're right, Uber isn't just "other taxi company." They would have to change nearly every aspect of their operation to rise to the level of most cab companies. I used to drive a cab, and I've known quite a few cab drivers. You can actually earn a living driving a cab. The only thing that is better about 'Uber' over much of their cab counterparts, is the drivers, but Uber can't take credit for that. Weird how everything bad in this equation is Uber, and the only thing good, isn't.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> You're right, Uber isn't just "other taxi company." They would have to change nearly every aspect of their operation to rise to the level of most cab companies. I used to drive a cab, and I've known quite a few cab drivers. You can actually earn a living driving a cab. The only thing that is better about 'Uber' over much of their cab counterparts, is the drivers, but Uber can't take credit for that. Weird how everything bad in this equation is Uber, and the only thing good, isn't.


I have never driven a cab, Nor would I a lead slug to my cranium and I'm done, NO THANKS! Here it is somewhat trackable as to who has been in the car!(if the right person gets in)!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I have never driven a cab, Nor would I a lead slug to my cranium and I'm done, NO THANKS! Here it is somewhat trackable as to who has been in the car!(if the right person gets in)!!


 *DING DING DING *

*Ladies and Gentlemen we have a winner of our Grand Prize today a Uberpeople.net T shirt You sir are the smartest person around, now wait by your phone and a representative will be calling you to get your shirt size and address to send it to, And may we mention it will be Autographed by our Famous and Oh so kind leader Travis!*


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> I have never driven a cab, Nor would I a lead slug to my cranium and I'm done, NO THANKS! Here it is somewhat trackable as to who has been in the car!(if the right person gets in)!!


Actually, it's mostly the same people. Only difference, you get paid to drive the cab.


----------

